# Lekarze > Forum dietetyczne >  stale wzdęty, twardy brzuch

## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam, 
bardzo proszę o poradę. Mam 23 lata, 173cm, 50kg i stale wzdęty brzuch przypominający brzuch kobiet z początku ciąży. Borykam się z tym problemem już masę czasu - praktycznie odkąd pamiętam, zawsze miałam z tym problem. 
Proszę mi wierzyć, jest to strasznie uciążliwe. Czy zjem dużo, czy mało problem jest taki sam. Zaznaczę, że nie objadam się, jem normalne porcje, tak aby nie być głodna, ale zdarza się, że nawet jak nie zjem, brzuch jest dalej twardy, duży a ja czuję się strasznie ociężała, a co za tym idzie bardzo zmęczona i senna. Bywa również, że nawet od razu po wstaniu z łóżka już mój brzuch wygląda jak w trzecim miesiącu ciąży. W parze idzie rownież problem z trawieniem i wydalaniem. Zdarzają mi się nawet tygodniowe przerwy w załatwianiu się. 

Próbowałam brać espumisan, ale on w ogóle nie pomaga. Piłam również duphalac, zajadam się śliwkami, ćwiczyłam - fakt, problemu z załatwianiem nie miałam, ale mimo wszystko jak cokolwiek zjadłam pojawiał się znowu problem wystającego, wielkiego, wzdętego brzucha. 

Czy ktoś miał / ma podobnie i orientuje się co z tym problemem robić dalej?

----------


## Kepnerka

A może masz tak zwany pszeniczny brzuszek? Ogranicz wszystko co zawiera pszenicę... 

Konsumpcja pszenicy uruchamia fatalny w skutkach cykl „glukoza – insulina – powstawanie tłuszczu”, ponieważ w celu przetworzenia węglowodanów organizm wytwarza insulinę i spowalnia spalanie tłuszczu. Efektem jest to, co dr Davis zwie „pszenicznym brzuchem” – tłuszcz gromadzi się wokół organów wewnętrznych. Sprzyja to procesom zapalnym, powoduje anomalie w przemianie materii, a u mężczyzn mogą pojawić się piersi. Ten temat jest świetnie opisany w książce dra Davisa. Na dobry początek już wiesz, co trzeba zrobić – po prostu nie jedz „nowoczesnej” pszenicy!

----------


## tre654@interia.pl

sądzę , że masz tasiemca

----------


## Patryk86

Problemem jest atonia jelit. Może to być objaw zespołu jelita drażliwego z postacią zaparciową. Nie chodzi tylko o to, ile jemy, ale co jemy. Śliwki, suszone owoce są przeciwwskazane. Tak samo miód, a u niektórych ludzi problem może pojawiać się po zielonych, liściastych warzywach (sałata, kapusta), przeciwwskazane są napoje gazowane, słodzone. Zamiast tego lepiej spróbować rozdrobnione siemię lniane, lek debretin i probiotyk, na przykład BioGaia. Natomiast uwagi, że ma Pani tasiemca świadczą tylko o ludzkiej głupocie i proszę w takie bajki nie wierzyć. Pozdrawiam!

----------


## tre654@interia.pl

sądzę , że masz tasiemca

Pozdrawiam

----------


## coijak

To, że ktoś ma tasiemca nie jest niemożliwe, a pewnie niestety nawet częste, ale żeby go od razu, z miejsca diagnozować przez internet? 
Problemy z wypróżnianiem mogą być związane z zaburzeniami mikroflory jelitowej - przerostem bakterii gnilnych, grzybicą i innymi albo alergiami pokarmowymi, nietolerancjami, również pasożytami, jednak bez odpowiednich badań nie będzie diagnozy, a wiec nie będzie wyleczenia. 
Na początek możesz faktycznie ograniczyć pszenicę - ogólnie gluten - i mleko (wzdęcia często są objawami nietolerancji laktozy z mleka), i wzbogacić dietę w warzywa i owoce, chude mięso, ryby, orzechy , a jeśli nic się nie zmieni to wtedy pomyśleć o odpowiednich badaniach.

----------


## Suplago_pl

Myślę że nie da się tego ocenić z perspektywy forum bez wykonania badań,więc jeżeli odczuwasz silne bóle brzucha to wybierz się jak najszybciej do lekarza,nie ma na co czekać i pogłębiać tego stanu.

----------


## DoraG

moim zdaniem to nieprawidłowa dieta, jak ktoś juz wspomniał wcześniej bardzo prawdopodobne, że to reakcja na produkty pszeniczne. Spróbuj odstawić na jakiś czas i zobaczyć. Zbadaj się również pod kątem ginekologicznym - czasem mięśniaki z pozoru niegroźne są tak duże, że uwypuklają brzuch.

----------


## Merit Poland

Weź pod uwagę suplementację błonnikiem rozpuszczalnym Psyllium Dr Popova. Usuwa on z układu pokarmowego szkodliwe produkty przemiany materii i chorobotwórcze mikroorganizmy, dbając tym samym o fizjologiczną florę bakteryjną jelit. Oprócz tego zapewnia prawidłowe wypróżnienia poprzez oczyszczanie i odblokowywanie wydzielniczych komórek jelita.

Sklep - Psyllium Dr. Popova 200 g., od 2 opakowań wysyłka gratis

----------


## DoraG

błonnik jest spoko. polecał mi go również mój dietetyk. trzeba go jednak stosować rozważnie, bo w zbyt dużej ilości może nieźle przeczyszczać

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja także mam wiecznie twardy i wzdęty brzuch przez zaparcia :/

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Na zaparcia weź dicopeg 10g.  Nie jest wchłaniany i nie ulega fermentacji w jelitach. Nie podrażnia błony śluzowej. Jest wydalany z kałem w niezmienionej formie. Nie działa gwałtownie i naprawdę pomaga.

----------


## dudi1234

Często uczucie obrzmienia, twardy, wzdęty brzuch może sygnalizować gromadzenie się wody w organizmie. Przy dodatkowym stosowaniu błonnika należy pamiętać, że nie będzie on działał bez wody. Zastanów się ile wody pijesz w ciągu dnia, może zbyt mało? Minimum to 1,5l, ale średnio powinno się wypijać nawet 2l.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

ja czasem mam twardy i wzdęty brzuch. zwykle jak się najem "złych" rzeczy: pizzy czy czipsów. brzuchol jak w 9 miesiącu ciąży. Czasem biore takie czopki eva qu. Pomagają od razu, jakos 20 minut wystarczy i po kłopocie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Czopki mogą nie rozwiązać problemu, tu trzeba działać na cały układ pokarmowy, ja bym jednak wybrała doustny dicopeg, wyczyści cały układ pokarmowy i przede wszystkim nie wchłania się i nie podrażnia jelit

----------

